# Teleflate-Affäre: Regulierungsbehörde greift durch



## sascha (8 September 2004)

*Teleflate-Affäre: Regulierungsbehörde greift durch*

Die von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de aufgedeckte Affäre um die ferngesteuerten Dialer der Firma Teleflate hat jetzt zu ersten Konsequenzen geführt. Nach der Überprüfung der von uns vorgelegten Dokumente und Dateien hat die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) heute den betroffenen Dialern der Firma Teleflate S.L. die Registrierung rückwirkend entzogen, die Abschaltung der betreffenden Rufnummern angeordnet und ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung ausgesprochen. 

In einer heute veröffentlichten Presseerklärung bestätigt die Regulierungsbehörde in vollem Umfang unsere Recherchen. Sie habe festgestellt, so die Behörde, dass in dem Fall der Teleflate-Seite „ein registrierter Dialer auf einem PC von außen so manipuliert wurde, dass er ohne „OK“-Eingabe durch den Nutzer sich herunterlädt, installiert und eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer anwählt.“ Anschließend bleibe dieser Dialer auf dem PC zurück als ob er sich ordnungsgemäß verhalten hätte „und kann dann auch nur durch „OK“-Eingabe gestartet werden, wie dies von der Reg TP gefordert wird. Es wurde ferner festgestellt, dass nach Aufruf bestimmter Internetseiten der Dialer sowie weitere Dateien auf den betroffenen PC geladen werden. Mindestens eine Datei (ropx.exe), welche an der Manipulation des Dialers beteiligt ist, löscht sich anschließend wieder selbständig. Zwei weitere Dateien (mshta.exe und java.info.exe) verbleiben nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen der Reg TP auf dem PC.“ Wie es weiter in der Erklärung heißt, konnte die Reg TP „nach umfangreicher Überprüfung des ihr zugegangenen Beweismaterials sowie einer Auswertung aktuell vorliegender Beschwerden“ die bekannt gewordenen Verdachtsmomente bestätigen, dass bei Bezug und Aktivierung jeweils keine gesetzeskonforme explizite Zustimmung abgefragt wurde.

„Mit den unverzüglich ergriffenen, umfangreichen und einschneidenden Maßnahmen begegnet die Regulierungsbehörde dem Versuch, eine bislang noch nicht bekannte Anzahl von Verbrauchern zu schädigen und die geltende Rechtslage zu unterlaufen“, erklärte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Regulierungsbehörde. „Jeder von der Regulierungsbehörde festgestellte und nachvollzogene Rechtsmissbrauch wird auch künftig hart geahndet werden.“ 

Als Konsequenz wurden durch die Reg TP heute sämtliche Dialer-Registrierungen der Firma Teleflate S.L. rückwirkend zurückgenommen, so dass nach Rechtsauffassung der Reg TP zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für diese Dialer besteht. Des Weiteren wurde die Abschaltung von insgesamt zehn Rufnummern angeordnet, nämlich 090090000484 bis 090090000493. Zuletzt wurde gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummern geschaltet sind, ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung angeordnet. Die Firma Teleflate selbst hatte gestern in einer Erklärung jegliche Schuld an den Dialer-Manipulationen zurückgewiesen und dafür einen „noch unbekannten“ Webmaster verantwortlich gemacht (wir berichteten).

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/start/fs_03.html


----------



## dvill (8 September 2004)

Zur Behandlung des Einzelfalls ist das schon einmal eine geeignete Maßnahme.

Was sind aber die Folgerungen aus diesem Fall?

Dankenswerterweise arbeiten auch Anbieter in diesem Fachforum mit und erklärten uns, dass die in diesem Fall eingesetzte Fernsteuerung eines Dialers durch die Benutzerschnittstelle als "Feature" des Betriebssystems zu sehen ist, siehe hier.

Da stellt sich die Frage, wie kann man diese Masche zukünftig technisch ausschließen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (8 September 2004)

Heise ist auch dran.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (8 September 2004)

Nicht nur heise:

http://www.ph-studio.de/Article740.html
http://www.portel.de/news/view_redsys_artikel.asp?id=4277
http://de.news.yahoo.com/040908/295/475ji.html
http://www.freiepresse.de/TEXTE/NACHRICHTEN/MULTIMEDIA/TEXTE/88877.html
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/15465
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw37/s14808.html
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/102827/
http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=7571


----------



## Qoppa (8 September 2004)

Der Namengeber von Teleflate war hellseherisch: 

eine Firma mit weitreichenden Flatulenzen!


----------



## Plattenputzer (9 September 2004)

Lobpreis und Dank sei diesem Forum!

Ich hoffe nur, dass irgend eine Staatsanwaltschaft diese Firma und ihre Webmaster mal kritisch beäugt. 
Weil, natürlich werden die Chancen für die unfreiwilligen Kunden solcher Leute vor der Ziviljustiz immer besser, aber es scheint mir nicht ausgeschloßen das hier auch das Strafgesetzbuch greift.


----------



## Gluko (9 September 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Lobpreis und Dank sei diesem Forum!



Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich Plattenputzer nur anschließen. Vielen Dank an alle beim Nachweis beteiligten, insbesondere den Betreibern dieser Site.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## galdikas (9 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Überprüfung der von uns vorgelegten Dokumente und Dateien hat die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) heute den betroffenen Dialern der Firma Teleflate S.L. die Registrierung rückwirkend entzogen, die Abschaltung der betreffenden Rufnummern angeordnet und ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung ausgesprochen.



Das halte ich für völlig ungerechtfertigt.

Wenn ein zur Registrierung angemeldetes Dialerprogramm alle erforderlichen Anforderungen einer behördlichen Verordnung erfüllt, aber nachweislich(!) eine Verbindungsherstellung unter Verwendung dieses Dialerprogramms ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung eines Anschlußinhabers möglich ist, dann sollte nicht dem Dialerprogramm hilflos die Registrierung entzogen werden, sondern umgekehrt sollte es *jedem* Mehrwertnummerninhaber genau wie dem des betroffenen Teleflate-Dialers verwehrt sein, unter schlichtem Hinweis auf die Erfüllung der (offenkundig absolut unzureichenden!) behördlichen Mindestanforderungen bei der Verwendung eines eingesetzten Dialerprogramms irgendwelche Vergütungen verlangen zu können, solange nicht zuverlässig eine gewollte Bestellung nachgewiesen werden kann.

gal.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2004)

Andere Rechtsauffassung:


			
				§ 43b TKG Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er-oder 0900er-
Mehrwertdiensterufnummern schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert  werden, von ihr vorgegebene  Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.
> Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die
> Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt  der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.


 Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.


Nanu.

Soll das heißen, die missbräuchliche Nutzung, zum Beispiel durch Fernsteuerung, muss ausgeschlossen sein? Sind technische Maßnahmen erforderlich, um dies auszuschließen?

Das wäre ja vorausschauend formuliert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Avor (10 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb



> Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.




Wie die Erfahrung zeigt, wird es das niemals geben. Einen Schutz der Internetnutzer kann es nur geben, wenn alle Dialer verboten würden, denn alle sind manipulierbar, von  wem auch immer.  Keiner will schuld gewesen sein.

Hier liegt die permanente Gefahr für die Verbraucher, der am Ende den Ärger hat und  freiwillig  bezahlt um Ruhe zu haben. Wenn die Schuldigen mit Heiligenschein  auf andere nebulöse Schuldige verweisen, die niemals zu ermitteln sind, dann wird das mit diesem ach so einfachen Zahlungsmittel angerichttete Chaos  bald komplett sein. Was dann auch den Dialer-Exodus bedeuten würde.

Aber warum müssen vorher  noch zahlreiche Internetnutzer in Angst und Schrecken versetzt werden? Sich vor Gericht herumschlagen oder  lieber gleich bezahlen.  Die Herrschaften von der Dialerseite  haben in ihrer Gier nach dem schnellen Geld maßlos überreizt, jetzt sollten sie endlich die Quittung dafür  bekommen.  


Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

@Avor 

Das Chaos ist schon da   



> Das wäre ja vorausschauend formuliert.



Isses. Und genau das ist der interessante Widerspruch. Zum einen unterschreiben alle Dialerbetreiber bei der Registrierung, dass ein Missbrauch ihrer Programme ausgeschlossen ist. Zum anderen, das räumte ein Betreiber ja unlängst sogar hier im Forum ein,  *kann* jeder Dialer missbraucht werden. Ein spannendes Feld...


----------



## galdikas (10 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.



Laut REGTP-Verordnung 54/2003  ist zur Registrierung die Versicherung ausreichend, daß der Registrierungsverpflichtete u.a. erklärt:

"Der Bezug, die Installation und/oder die Aktivierung des Anwählprogramms sowie die Verbindungsherstellung kann nur nach vorheriger expliziter Zustimmung durch den Nutzer in Form der Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge erfolgen."

( C XI Nr. 3 - Inhalt der schriftlichen Versicherung )

Weder braucht ein zur Registreirung angemeldetes Dialerprogramm der Behörde vorgelegt zu werden, noch findet eine Prüfung des angemeldeten Programms statt. Außerdem wird eine erteilte Registrierung nur dann (rückwirkend) entzogen, wenn das Registrierungsprogramm entgegen der schriftlichen Versicherung *die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen nicht eingehalten hat* ( D Nr. 4 Absatz 4).

Folglich kann nicht schon die Tatsache zum Entzug der Registrierung führen, daß ein Programm zwar gemäß der Versicherung alle von der Verfügung vorgegebenen Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, wenn lediglich die abgebene Erklärung nicht zutrifft, daß Bezug/Installation/Verbindungsherstellung nur nach expliziter Zustimmung erfolgen kann.

Ansonsten könnte man sich nämlich die komplette Verfügerei sparen und auf den einzigen zynischen Satz reduzieren: "Der Vergütungsfordernde versichert, zur Forderung berechtigt zu sein." Damit wäre er der Nachweispflicht für sämtliche Voraussetzungen für sein vermeintliches Forderungsrecht ledig und forderungsberechtigt, solange nur der Nachweis des Gegenteils nicht (mehr) erbracht werden kann. Vorausgesetzt, ein Gericht würde im Streitfall der fragwürdigen Behördenauffassung folgen, der Nachweispflicht für alle Voraussetzungen für ein Vergütungsforderungsrecht sei schon damit genüge getan, daß der Fordernde eine "nachdrückliche Versicherung" abgibt, die von ihm zu beweisenden Tatsachen seien sämtlich wahr.  

gal.


----------



## Avor (10 September 2004)

Sascha schrieb


> Das Chaos ist schon da




Für den Gesetzgeber offenbar noch nicht chaotisch genug?!  



Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (10 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.


Das ist schon systembedingt nicht möglich.
Den "absolut sicheren" Dialer wird es ebenso wenig geben, wie das absolut diebstahlsichere Auto, oder den absolut sicheren Kopierschutz.
Der Versuch, solchen Schutz möglichst vollständig zu realisieren, würde letztendlich dazu führen, dass eine sinnvolle Nutzung nicht mehr möglich ist.

So gut, wie die Idee bezahlen via Telefonrechnung auch ist, so entbehrlich ist sie auch. Es gibt einige sehr gut funktionierende Alternativen.
Der Anreiz im Mehrwertnummernsystem liegt halt an der Tatsache, dass mit relativ geringem Aufwand enorme Gewinne erzielbar sind und es eine riesige rechtliche Grauzone gibt. (Stichwort Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen usw).

In Anbetracht der existierenden und funktionierenden Alternativen zur Mehrwertnummer halte ich eine komplette Abschaffung Letzterer für die einzig praktikable Lösung.

@ drboe: Dass die Telcos an diesem System klotzig verdienen und deshalb an dessen Beibehaltung "interessiert sind" ist keineswegs falsch.
Wie diese Mechanismen funktionieren, kannst Du aktuell -mal wieder- im Zusammenwirken von Wirtschaftsministerium und Energiekonzernen verfolgen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## dvill (10 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So geht das schon mal nicht.

Wenn die Registrierung verlangt - und so lese ich diesen Text -, dass ein Anbieter technische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen hat, die ausschließen, dass eine missbräuchliche Nutzung nach einem bekannten Missbrauchsverfahren erfolgen kann, dann führt die Kenntnis, dass in dem konkreten Fall Dialer fernsteuerbar sind, dazu, dass die Registrierungsbedingungen in diesem Punkt nicht erfüllt sind, bis dass das Sicherheitsproblem behoben ist.

Es ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied, ob jemand Dialer mit Sicherheitsproblemen in den Verkehr bringt, der die Probleme nicht kennt, oder ob dies jemand mit Wissen tut.

Wir haben hier im Forum die Bestätigung eines Herstellers, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Kann an der Stelle einfach weitergemacht werden, ohne die Probleme zu lösen und Verbraucher auf das Problem hinzuweisen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung für die Registrierung ist, dass sichergestellt wurde, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.



Wenn das zur gaengige Rechtsinterpretation:
*Adieu, registrierte Dialer, adieu, Registrierung durch die RegTP.* Zur Not bin ich bereit, dazu eine Demo zu basteln, DVill/Teleflate haben hierzu einige interessante Hilfestellungen gegeben. Der Teleflate Mechanismus laesst sich universell anwenden.

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## A John (10 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> So geht das schon mal nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Registrierung verlangt - und so lese ich diesen Text -, dass ein Anbieter technische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen hat, die ausschließen, dass eine missbräuchliche Nutzung nach einem bekannten Missbrauchsverfahren erfolgen kann, dann führt die Kenntnis, dass in dem konkreten Fall Dialer fernsteuerbar sind, dazu, dass die Registrierungsbedingungen in diesem Punkt nicht erfüllt sind, bis dass das Sicherheitsproblem behoben ist.


Na bitte, da haben wir es doch. Dieses Verlangen dürfte sich in der Praxis als undurchführbar herausstellen. Ergo: Komplett verbieten.
Aber in D muss es ja unbedingt umständlich, langwierig, kompliziert und teuer sein. :kotz:


> Es ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied, ob jemand Dialer mit Sicherheitsproblemen in den Verkehr bringt, der die Probleme nicht kennt, oder ob dies jemand mit Wissen tut.


Auch hier wieder jede Menge Potential für endlose Prozesserien: Hat er tatsächlich gewusst? Hätte er wissen müssen / können? Wäre die Beschaffung des Wissens möglich / zumutbar gewesen? Problem ist ausserdem, dass für jedes gestopfte Loch 3 neue entstehen.
Rechtsphilosophisch könnte man auch darüber diskutieren, ob Behörden Bestimmungen erlassen dürfen, deren Einhaltung faktisch unmöglich ist. 



> Wir haben hier im Forum die Bestätigung eines Herstellers, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Kann an der Stelle einfach weitergemacht werden, ohne die Probleme zu lösen und Verbraucher auf das Problem hinzuweisen?
> 
> Dietmar Vill


In diesem Fall sicher nicht. Aber dieser Einzelfall zeigt IMHO recht deutlich, dass der Dialerseuche regulativ nicht beizukommen ist.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dieser Einzelfall zeigt IMHO recht deutlich, dass der Dialerseuche regulativ nicht beizukommen ist.


Das stellt dann die Frage nach einer prohibitiven Lösung.


----------



## A John (10 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sag ich doch.   V.A. vor dem Hintergrund der sich abzeichnenden Verwaltungs- und Gerichtskosten, welche zum Gutteil zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit gehen.
Und nochmal: Angesichts der existierenden Alternativen sind Dialer so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (10 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> [@ drboe: Dass die Telcos an diesem System klotzig verdienen und deshalb an dessen Beibehaltung "interessiert sind" ist keineswegs falsch.
> Wie diese Mechanismen funktionieren, kannst Du aktuell -mal wieder- im Zusammenwirken von Wirtschaftsministerium und Energiekonzernen verfolgen.


Hi Axel,

hatte ich hier im Thread entsprechende Äußerungen gemacht oder bezweifelt? Meines Wissens nicht. Ich halte es nur für unklug, stets die Telekom in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen und Verschwörungstheorien zu publizieren, wenn das Problem tatsächlich breiter ist und man mit den Thoerien auf schwankendem Boden operiert. Schließlich bleiben auch so genug Vorwürfe an der Telekom hängen. Und ich bezweifle, das die Situation anders wäre, hätten wir hier ein Dutzend nahezu gleich große Operators.

Die sogn. Mehrwertnummern, wenig zärtlich auch "Mehrbetrugsnummern" genannt, sind mir eigentlich immer ein Dorn im Auge gewesen. Nun lag aber der Minutenpreis lange bei maximal ca. 3,60 DM. Das ist nicht billig, bringt aber die Mehrzahl der Nutzer bis zum Bemerken des "Fehlers" nicht an den Bettelstab. Dann hat die RegTP völlig ohne Not die 0190-0 Nummern mit der frei tarifierbaren, zunächst unlimierter Tarifoption ausgestattet. Augenblicklich standen Betrüger "Gewehr bei Fuss" und haben mit geradezu unglaublichen Beträgen bis 800 EUR je Einwahl und Abzockdialern ihre "Kreativität" unter Beweis gestellt.  In den meisten Städten dürften 800 EUR auch heute noch für mehr als eine Separeeflasche reichen. 
Alle Versuche, die Büchse der Pandora wenigstens halbwegs zu schliessen haben nichts genutzt. Wie auch? die Grundfehler des Konstrukts wurden ja nicht angetastet. Ich bezweifle z. B. nach wie vor, dass ich mit der Wahl einer Rufnummern konkludent einen Vertrag mit mir nicht bekannten Dritten zu mir unbekannten Konditionen über nicht prüfbare Ware/Leistungen abschliessen kann. Mit der Begrenzung der Kosten je Einwahl hörte das Abzocken natürlich nicht auf. schließlich sind 30 Euronen für einen Anruf für die meisten nicht gerade Portokasse. Jede weitere Runde von Vorgaben ging bisher aus, wie das Rennen von Hase und Igel. "Ik bün all doh" schrei'n de Betrügers, und bis de Beamt'n wat merken, sünd se all lang mit din Talers davon.

Verdient haben nun alle, und die Liste der Firmen umfaßt nicht nur Carrier. Eine Reihe ziemlich windiger Anbieter ohne Netz ist ja auch dabei. Aber klar: die Carrier bekommen ihren Teil, nicht gerade knapp, - leicht verdientes Geld - und haben zur Sicherung ihrer Ansprüche auch Prozesse geführt. Glücklicherweise nicht immer zu deren Vorteil. 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Politik und Behörden an ein Angebot zur Abrechnung klammern, das ersichtlich zum größten Teil mißbraucht wurde. Bei "Florida Rolf" hat man schnell (und überzogen) reagiert. Hier sind viel mehr Menschen betroffen, der Schaden viel größer, aber Politik und Verwaltung üben sich im Wegsehen bzw. Tiefschlaf.

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Politik und Behörden an ein Angebot zur Abrechnung klammern, das ersichtlich zum größten Teil mißbraucht wurde.



Exakt diese Frage stelle ich mir auch. Offenbar ist die Lobby einer Handvoll Mitverdiener da größer als die Hunderttausender Normalbürger. Aber der Schuss wird nach hinten los gehen. Seit drei Jahren sind die schwarzen Schafe der Branche fleissig damit beschäftigt, das Vertrauen ins Bezahlen im Web von Vorneherein zu zerstören. Damit wird ein prinzipiell wachstums- und zukunftfähiger Markt (kostenpflichtige Inhalte im Web) von Beginn ab kaputt gemacht. Das Gejammer wird irgendwann groß sein - und dann waren es die bösen Verbraucher, die mit dem Geld ausgeben so zögerlich seien...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Seit drei Jahren sind die schwarzen Schafe der Branche fleissig damit beschäftigt,
> das Vertrauen ins Bezahlen im Web von Vorneherein zu zerstören. Damit wird ein prinzipiell
> wachstums- und zukunftfähiger Markt (kostenpflichtige Inhalte im Web) von Beginn ab kaputt gemacht.


Hat das schon irgendwann geldgierige Abzocker davon abgehalten, sich erst mal ihre Taschen zu füllen ,
 auch wenn dabei dabei  mittel/langfristig die Wirtschaft den Bach runtergeht.
da gibts bei weitem noch härtere  Beispiele...
(und da habe auch Politiker  ihre  wohlwollend aufgehaltene Hand drüber gehalten) 


cp


----------



## A John (10 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht in diesem Thread, aber kürzlich hast Du diese meine Thesen als falsch bezeichnet. Ich find's nur nimmer.


> Ich halte es nur für unklug, stets die Telekom in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen und Verschwörungstheorien zu publizieren, wenn das Problem tatsächlich breiter ist und man mit den Thoerien auf schwankendem Boden operiert.


Was für die Telekom, gilt, trifft mit Einschränkung auch auf alle anderen Telcos zu. Allerdings ist die Telekom mit Abstand der grösste und einflussreichste Carrier und hat wohl auch mit Abstand die besten Beziehungen.


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Politik und Behörden an ein Angebot zur Abrechnung klammern, das ersichtlich zum größten Teil mißbraucht wurde. Bei "Florida Rolf" hat man schnell (und überzogen) reagiert. Hier sind viel mehr Menschen betroffen, der Schaden viel größer, aber Politik und Verwaltung üben sich im Wegsehen bzw. Tiefschlaf.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Was gibt es da zu verstehen?
Seit wann scheren sich Politiker -wirklich- um das Gemeinwohl?
Florida- Rolf vergibt m.W. keine Beraterverträge, veranstaltet keine politischen Abende in Luxushotels, keine Informationsreisen in die Karibik und stellt auch keine Frühstücksdirektoren für 7-Stellige Jahresgehälter ein. Dämmerts? :bandit 
Auf dem Papier mag das ja mehr oder weniger legal sen,  "a Gschmäckle" hat es aber mindestens. In der Wirtschaft wird gemeinhin auf das Leistungsprinzip gesetzt....  :megacool: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (10 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar ist die Lobby einer Handvoll Mitverdiener da größer als die Hunderttausender Normalbürger. Aber der Schuss wird nach hinten los gehen. Seit drei Jahren sind die schwarzen Schafe der Branche fleissig damit beschäftigt, das Vertrauen ins Bezahlen im Web von Vorneherein zu zerstören. Damit wird ein prinzipiell wachstums- und zukunftfähiger Markt (kostenpflichtige Inhalte im Web) von Beginn ab kaputt gemacht. Das Gejammer wird irgendwann groß sein - und dann waren es die bösen Verbraucher, die mit dem Geld ausgeben so zögerlich seien...


Wenn man diese Ansicht äußert, sind diejenigen, die es auf Grund ihrer Beteiligung wissen müßten, die ersten, die das entweder bezweifeln oder  sich zum Vorkämpfer des Mißbrauchs aufschwingen wollen. Sich in die Brust zu werfen und sich als unbedingt seriös positionieren zu wollen, ist wenig glaubhaft und bringt ziemlich sicher nichts mehr: das System Dialer hat einen eindeutigen Ruf weg, hat sich damit erledigt. Zumal man nicht ernsthaft von Micropayment sprechen kann, wenn Beträge von einigen Euro für das Inkasso nahezu verdoppelt werden und häufig Vielfache von 30 Euronen fliessen. Dennoch betreiben Politik und RegTP die Flickschusterei an diesem System in immer neuen Runden. Das ist m. E. Zeit und Geldverschwendung. Der Schwenck hin zum (teilweisen) Bezahlweb wird so eher behindert. Vermutliche wären in der Sexbranche durchaus auch strikt legal gutes Geld und solide Steigerungsraten drin gewesen. Nur braucht es Vertrauen, wenn es auch langfristig fliessen soll. Dieses haben nun nicht einige schwarze Schafe, sondern die Branche insgesamt systematisch zerstört. Wie sehr und zu welcehn Konsequnezen das führt, wird man aber unweigerlich irgendwann bemerken (müssen).

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## drboe (10 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann scheren sich Politiker -wirklich- um das Gemeinwohl?
> Florida- Rolf vergibt m.W. keine Beraterverträge, veranstaltet keine politischen Abende in Luxushotels, keine Informationsreisen in die Karibik und stellt auch keine Frühstücksdirektoren für 7-Stellige Jahresgehälter ein. Dämmerts? :bandit
> Auf dem Papier mag das ja mehr oder weniger legal sen,  "a Gschmäckle" hat es aber mindestens. In der Wirtschaft wird gemeinhin auf das Leistungsprinzip gesetzt....  :megacool:


Zwischen uns offenbar unstrittig, dass die Politik größtenteils Interessen vertritt, die nicht die der Mehrheit sind. Ich gebe Dir auch jederzeit zu, das auf politischer Ebene vor allem die wirtschaftlichen Interessen von geradezu extremen Minderheiten besonders beachtet werden. Nur dringt man bei den Adressaten gewöhnlich nicht durch, wenn man, allein um das deutlich zu machen, einige Unternehmen, bestimmte Parteien etc. geradezu zum Popanz aufbaut. Mit platter Rhetorik ist den Leuten nicht beizukommen, schon weil sie da einen erheblichen Trainingsvorsprung haben. Wenn ich unseren Abgeordneten in Bedrängnis bringen will, dann vermeide ich Angriffe mit phantasievollen Konstrukten, die er sehr leicht parieren kann, ohne das er sich zum Kern der Sache äußern muss. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Qoppa (10 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Politik und Behörden an ein Angebot zur Abrechnung klammern, das ersichtlich zum größten Teil mißbraucht wurde.



Meiner Meinung nach kommt man exakt hier doch wieder zur Dt. Telekom zurück. Man muß nur den großen Kontext betrachten: immer noch zur Hälfte in Staatshand, Regierung nimmt Einfluß (man erinnere sich an das "(Ron) Sommer-Theater" während des Wahlkampfs). Und wie war das noch mit Eichels Großtat, dem ausgeglichenen Bundeshaushalt 2000? Ein Gutteil davon geht auf die Einnahmen für die UMTS-Lizenzen zurück, die die Telekom in schwindelerregende Höhe gesteigert hatte.

Und dann brach der gesamte Technologie- und Telekommarkt zusammen, die in der Euphorie aufgebauten immensen Schulden blieben aber. Es scheint mir jedenfalls plausibel, daß in dieser Situation den Telcos bewußt recht freie Hand auf dem Mehrwertmarkt gelassen wurde ...


----------



## Antidialer (11 September 2004)

Und das mit erheblichen Konsequenzen für diesen Markt. Die Schlagworte 0190/0900 und Dialer stehen mittlerweile nur noch als Synonym für Betrug und Abzocke, und nicht für einfaches Bezahlen und Micropayment. Die Folge: Nach der massiven negativen Berichterstattung im Zusammenhang mit "Mehrwert"betrug lassen immer mehr Leute 0190/0900 vom Netzbetreiber sperren und stehen damit auch für die "seriösen" Mehrwertanbieter nicht mehr als Kunden zur Verfügung.


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2004)

Die Behörde hat sich selbst zu dem Thema einen schönen Bericht geschrieben.

Dietmar Vill


----------

